# Newbie question



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

What are your opinions on the valquartsen (sp) barrels for the Victory SW22 pistol. 
I am looking to aid my accuracy with a longer barrel.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I think they are great barrels, but I doubt it will help your accuracy in any way perceptible except to give you a longer sighting radius. The Victory has a fairly long radius out of the box, so it would depend on you. Are you now at single ragged holes at say around 10 yards with the factory barrel and wand to move from 2 inch groups at 25 yards to 1 3/4 inch groups, then yes, go for a new barrel possibly. If you are struggling with 8 inch groups at 25 yards, stay with that great factory barrel and learn how to shoot more accurately.

Find a really good match shooter locally. I'm talking a match precision shooter, not a defensive type shooter. Nothing wrong with a defensive shooter, but if you're interested in becoming accurate with that Victory, I suggest a precision shooter. Find one at least fifty years old with plenty of NRA ribbons to show off. I'd spend at least and possibly only one hour training with that guy or gal. You'll want to learn grip, trigger control, and then sight alignment in that order. Target picture comes after the three basics and pretty much falls into place after you've mastered the rest. Think about it. If you're 16th of an inch off between the front and rear sight, how far you'll be off 25 yards down range. Then think if you're sights are aligned but your're off a 16th of an inch from the target center. That would be it, a 16th of an inch. You can easily see how much more important sight alignment is to total target picture. Let the target blur out and move a little on you while maintaining good alignment and your scores will improve dramatically. In fact, just shoot blank sheets of paper to begin with and watch what improves quickly. Flip that target backwards.

Now, see if you can find a book by National Bullseye Champion Bill Blankenship of Columbia SC 1929-2016. Here's an article about him with some of his teachings. They have it in a different order than he taught me in his book, but it's still good stuff. You follow this and you'll not need anything much else.

Encyclopedia of Bullseye Pistol

The Art of Hangun Shooting by the great Charles Askins Jr. is also a superb choice, if you can find it.

https://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Of-Handgun-Shooting/dp/1432530437

...


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow, Thank you for the advice.
Give me a couple more weeks and I will report back. I am just getting started in this accuracy game.
Ron


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Multiracer said:


> Wow, Thank you for the advice.
> Give me a couple more weeks and I will report back. I am just getting started in this accuracy game.
> Ron


Great. When this question is asked, and it is often enough, I see a lot of people answering by suggesting a lot of practice. I might agree with this but only after learning the basics. If you practice the heck out of poor shooting concepts, you'll be ingraining those poor techniques into your regimen. Your accuracy will not only not get better, but will likely get worse over time. I see guys at the range and in one of my clubs who after many years, still can't keep ten shots on an 8 inch pie plate at 5 or 6 yards. They won't listen to anyone, insisting it's their arthritis, bad ammunition, loose barrel bushing or any of a number of other issues. They may explain how 22 rimfire is inherently inaccurate but not their technique. Nobody bothers to offer anymore. If they're having fun, ignorance is bliss.

For defensive shooting, they are the first ones to throw that 3-3-3 statistic at you where most gunfights are said to occur at 3 feet, 3 rounds and in 3 seconds. Great idea, but what happens if your one, only, and final gunfight occurs at 50 feet? Regardless, practicing good technique builds muscle memory and accuracy, which in turn, builds confidence. This is important for everything from plinking tin cans to life and death emergencies.


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

Building a post count ?


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

Building a post count. ?


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

Found it here Alibri.com This seems like a great place to find out dated media. It wont allow me to post the web address.
Ron


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Multiracer said:


> Found it here Alibri.com This seems like a great place to find out dated media. It wont allow me to post the web address.
> Ron


Alibris - Buy new and used books, textbooks, music and movies


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

That is the place. Thanks.
Ron


----------

